# How do mechanics remove flare nuts?



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

I was thinking there had to be some type of pneumatic tool available? I'm considering getting a compressor for a brake booster replacement and I wondered if there's some tool or adapter that would allow for quick removal of the flare nuts. I already have the flare nut wrenches. Thanks.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

I guess I have never heard of a flare nut. I know that you can use a flare nut wrench on a gas or a fluid line fitting if you are worried about stripping it out. I have heard of a nut that gets staked but never a flare nut. Is there a specific nut on the car you are thinking of, maybe we can clear it up?


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

Sorry, I guess I just assumed this was the typical name for the nuts that connect brake lines. They require a special open-ended wrench to unscrew them without stripping them and are located on the ends of the metal lines running from the master cylinder to the rubber or SS brake lines. They are a pain in the ass to get to and when changing the master cylinder it took the majority of my time to get them removed. I thought a mechanic would have a pneumatic tool for the job to speed up the process.

Here's a link to a set of hand tools:

http://www.tonsofautoparts.com/13ZX3972B.html

Thanks.


----------

